# Orchid mantis molt



## OrchidMyrtle (May 5, 2022)

This is my first mantis so I’m very new. My orchid mantis hasn’t molted since January 19th she molted once before I got her and once after so I think she’s L3? It’s been a little under 4 months and I’m starting to get worried. Is there something I should be doing? She eats regularly, has a heat bulb so she’s warm, adequate humidity I think and plenty of room to molt. Help


----------



## The Wolven (May 5, 2022)

Okk so that is concerning. However, we need to know more about your set up as well. How often does she eat? What is the exact temperature she is kept at? Knowing the rough percentage of humidity would help too. Orchids do grow slowly at room temperature and it's possible that your heat set up is not adequate for the rate you're expecting. Granted she should have molted by now, room temp or not since she is so young. 

She could have what some have called Peter Pan syndrome where a mantis just stops molting and eventually dies. Granted this is unlikely. Could you send some pictures as well? She may be older than you think.


----------



## OrchidMyrtle (May 5, 2022)

She eats almost every day, she’s been eating hydei flies from Joes Frogs, I don’t know the exact temperature because my thermometer broke but I’ve had the same watt bulb the entire time and I believe it was around 26 degrees Celsius in the beginning. The bulbs are 50w. She does spend most of her time on the opposite side of the tank because its a little cooler and there’s more places for her to hide. It’s normally around 60-80% humidity but I leave for school during the day and it drops to 20-40%. That will be changing soon though because I have a very old house and it difficult to keep it warm/ humid in the winter. Summer should make it A LOT better. I got her from US mantis if that helps and it said she should be L2-L3 but I don’t think she’s large enough to be L4 yet unless I misgendered her. I can send pictures in the morning, the heat lamp is already off and I don’t want to bother her. Thank you so so much


----------



## The Wolven (May 6, 2022)

Your setup does sound fine although you should get another thermometer soon. The time frame is concerning though. Admittedly orchid mantises are out of my expertise. Time for back up. @agentA

Do send those pictures though. Those will help will determining the instar.


----------



## OrchidMyrtle (May 6, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Your setup does sound fine although you should get another thermometer soon. The time frame is concerning though. Admittedly orchid mantises are out of my expertise. Time for back up. @agentA
> 
> Do send those pictures though. Those will help will determining the instar.


I’ve heard that this large of a tank can be bad for a small mantis but I make sure I see her eat and she seems to enjoy hanging out in that corner


----------



## OrchidMyrtle (May 7, 2022)

Oh my god she molted!!!! I’m literally so happy


----------



## The Wolven (May 7, 2022)

Somehow it doesn’t surprise me lol.


----------

